# Bootcamp, disque chiffré et double carte...



## Mc kintosh (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un énorme problème sur mon MacPro.

BootCamp (Windows 7) marche très bien... à condition de débrancher à chaque fois la carte GT120 Mac pour faire tourner la 970GTX.

Rebelotte avant le reboot sur Mac, à chaque boot !!!

Option 1 : je laisse la GT120 au démarrage de Windows => prise en compte de cette carte et non de la 970GTX, changement de driver tout est en l'air.

Option 2 : je ne remet pas la GT120 => impossible de booter sur Mac. Déjà parce que par défaut sans elle il démarre sur Windows et que si je fais alt je me retrouve sur un menu avec le mot de passe du disque sans écran, puisque la 970GTX ne démarre qu'à la connexion sur l'OS.

Donc vous voyez le tableau : le tournevis et l'ouverture du capot à chaque bootcamp...

J'aimerai savoir si vous avez déjà rencontré ce problème et si oui comment le résoudre.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Mc kintosh (26 Janvier 2018)

Je pense que ce problème atypique va vite revenir sur la table puisque les nouvelles versions de L'os seront chiffrées par défaut... donc tous les possesseurs d'une carte graphique non mac sur bootcamp vont avoir ce problème...


----------

